# New Guinea Pigs



## Lawl84 (Apr 12, 2021)

Hi everyone

we got 2 baby guinea pigs (sows)on Friday and I’m just looking for some advice or reassurance if anyone can help.

One guinea pig has already (from her hidey) started taking veg from hands. The other which started as the most confident seems to have become the most timid. Just worried about this wee one as at first seemed like a wee rascal and now seems extremely shy. 

They still hide a lot when they see us approaching but pretty sure I saw the original shy one asserting her dominance a few times on this wee one. Is this what could have set it back? Just the complete opposite of what I expected after the first couple of days! I know they are still settling but I just worry about this wee one.

thanks


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Hi and congrats on your new piggies. One thing that I suggest is that you check that they are both girls. Unfortunately mis-seximg still happens way too often with youngsters as the testes don't become obvious until they're 3-4 months old. 

I left mine alone for about 4-5 days. Moving home is very stressful for them. You may still go in a add food, water and spot clean. If they come up to you great, of not leave them be. 

During this time talk to them and carry on doing everything that you were doing before (if they're indoors still have the TV on, run the hoover round ect ect). I covered the cage with a blanket as it gives them a dark place which is safe. 

Are they being kept in or out?

What type of cage/hutch do they have? A lot of people don't realise how much space they actually need.

Have you kept guinea pigs before or is this whole experience completely new?


----------



## Lawl84 (Apr 12, 2021)

Hi thanks for your reply they are in the living room in a c&c cage but have an outdoor hutch/run too. I wasn’t planing on letting them use this until they are a bit older and only on nice days. Wanted them close to us so they get maximum attention. Been over chatting to them without touching their home so they will get used to our voices. 

Ive never had guinea pigs but am a serial pet owner! Closest would be rabbit and hamsters. They seem happy enough and are out more than they have been I just felt it was funny how the roles switched. They are sometimes sharing a hidey and other times are in one alone which I read is pretty normal. The man did check them before we left but I read about it being wrong on quite a few instances! I don’t want to handle them yet to check as I wanted to play the long game. To be honest couldn’t believe that Rosie ate from my hand today. She was out being nosey whilst I was cleaning her cage! 
They are fascinating little things, chattering away!


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

Did you by any chance aquire your piggies from Pets at Home?


----------



## Lawl84 (Apr 12, 2021)

Yeah we did


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

Then most probably your guys will have been missexed. [email protected] is notorious for it sadly.


----------



## Lawl84 (Apr 12, 2021)

Can I ask what part of the post makes u think they are mid sexed or is it just because I got them there? I will check them but hadn’t wanted to handle them so soon. Wanted to build trust first


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

Just a general warning. It happens with most of the animals they sell.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Re The pets at home thing, I think it largely depends on the store and the person who helps you. I've got gerbils from my local Pets at home and couldn't fault the lady who helped me, she knew what she was talking about and my boys were healthy and happy to the day and died and they had nice long lives. 

I've also known a Pets a Home which wasn't so good. 

Good idea to double check their gender, but just because they come from Pets at Home, it doesn't automatically mean anything bad.


----------



## Lawl84 (Apr 12, 2021)

Ok thanks for the replies. Just wondered if something specific I had mentioned sounded like they were a mix pair. Been listening to guinea pig sounds on YouTube tonight The man seemed really knowledgeable and asked loads of questions about cage size and what food, straw etc we got. Told us how to give them a health check from head to toe. Best experience I’ve had yet buying a pet to be honest. Felt like we were put through the wringer a bit but that’s how it should be.


----------

